# 12" Guage track???



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Near by Eureka,Utah on US-6 to SR-36. I pull-over stopping on SR-36 i see the small railroad! I have no idea who own small railroad. so walking to the small railroad to took a photos. I've seen the tracks many times, but this is the first time I've stopped to take a closer look.

I took a photo my shoe (Size 14) and the track to see idea what guage that track.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,
I wonder if there is a live steam club near there? If not, you probably came upon some millionaire's private little railroad! Did you walk the line? Usually these small 12" gauge roads are only a mile long or less. I'm willing to bet that, sooner or later, you would have come upon the storage area or even a depot! Unless there were NO TRESSPASSING signs posted all over (in which case I can understand if you didn't stick around long) there probably would be some information about who's it is and how to contact them. (Cool photos!)


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,

Looks like 1 1/2" scale the tracks are about 7 1/2"' apart. It must be a club or private railroad like Steve said.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to Google Earth and enter these coordinates:

39-deg 55'58.40" N 112-deg 09' 40.46" W

Zoom in/out to orient yourself as being just north of the intersection of SR 36 and SR 67.

Looks like a nice layout!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a very large layout. Nice meandering mainline. Wonder who owns this?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 12" Guage track???*

Funny, I found a 7.5 inch gauge line near a friend's house today. 

EDIT: WOW, that is a BIG railway.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't see any NO TRESPASSING sins. I'm not sure who owns it. I stepped over a fence that had been knocked down (probably by a car that slide off the road during a snow storm), so the owner proably doesn't want uninvited visitors. It sure is neat, though.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 12" Guage track???*

Was the rail aluminum or steel? 12" gauge usually uses stuff like old 13# mine car rail. 

Also, watch yourself -- crossing a fence, even if it is knocked down. changes things from "trespass" to "defiant trespass" in many areas -- even without posted signs.... so the fines can get huge.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 12" Guage track???*

Fence or not I'd walk the line to see where it comes from, but that's just me.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what this layout looks like on Google Earth. I had to resize this pic, so the layout is a little hard to see. The mainline goes into TWO canyons east to west and almost covers the picture from top to bottom. It might just be a VERY long walk!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 12" Guage track???*

There appears to be a driveway entrance to the northeast of the intersection. Drive up it to see if there are signs (no tresspassing or visitors hours or ???). You might find that there is a residence up there about where the pushpin is in the google screenshot of the previous post.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually C.T. the railroad goes sw from the push-pin through that one canyon, down to the road at the extreme bottom of the photo. Then from the push-pin the railroad extends up through the canyon in a ne direction. The railroad also occupies the canyon to the west of the push-pin and sw to the road below. It also goes into that canyon and you can trace it up almost directly north to another dirt road. I used the tape measure in Google Earth and I estimate this thing is about two-thirds of a mile north to south and about that same distance east to west. If you have Google Earth you should really look at this place. I have visited many very large 7.5" gauge railroads here on the west coast and I believe this is larger by far. Someone has quite a railroad!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure that is a 7.5" gauge?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,

It's a little difficult to tell from the shoe size, but 7.5 is common. It COULD be 10", but maybe you need to go back there with a tape measure. He. He.

We have a narrow gauge layout in the desert not far from here and it is 1/4 scale, 9" between rails. One-of-a-kind.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I too question the gauge... sure seems to be more that 7.5" gauge in your photos.

As for whose it is... you might ask around in Eureka or at that business (?) at the intersection of 36 and 67 south of the site.

I see what may be two entrances to the site... entering through a driveway should not be construed as trespass, but be cordial and respectful and watch for signage to the contrary. Asking around may lead you to knowledge as to whether the owners are amenable to visitors and maybe what time would be best to attempt to visit. 

As big as the place is and the size of the "yard" area that leads to what appears to be an engine house makes be think it is probably a club of some sort that runs it, thus there are members (plural) as opposed to a single owner.

There may be a residence too. I see a building that might be a house just north of the engine house/yard.

I tried Google's new street level photos of the area and the "entrances" I see in the overhead photos don't show up too well at all in the street level photos so asking around ought to be the best way of learning more about it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 12" Guage track???*

Driving past the place on a pleasant Saturday or Sunday afternoon might also reveal some folk running trains right at that time!


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

The large scale clubs I have visited are laid out to accommodate members and guests. Other then the engine house, this very remote site seems to lack any kind of support.

Judging by the condition of the road bed, and the sheer size, there's no lack of funding.

A search for railroad clubs in the Orem / Provo Utah area finds only small scale. Most clubs encourage membership, which means a web presence in this age.


It wouldn't surprise me if this was a private railroad.


Dave


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

What about on-line access to the county plat books, that should at least show who owns the land. Anyone figured out the township/range and section information?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, You talking about Ophir Tintic & Western Model Railroad Club from Provo Utah of Z to G scale? I remember the Ophir Tintic & Western Model Railroad train show last Jan 2009!

I still dont know who the owner of private railroad.
.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for the heck of it here are some larger images, click the displayed images for a much larger images.



Did you happen to notice that if you take Cherry Creek Road southwest from Tintic Junction, there's what seems to be a real railroad. Don't have the fainest idea which one it may be, or if it's even still in use. Just thought it interesting.


 

Haven't located any on-line access to the Juab County plat books, but I'll keep looking and report back if I find anything.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

*RE: 12" Guage track???*

This all is interesting and mysterious


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

*RE: 12" Guage track???*

Could someone be starting a new tourist attraction? Or a public/private club like the LA Live Steamers? Any Black Helicopters around?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, you looking on google map on the south side you see real railroad? That is a Union Pacific Railroad. That main line track travel to Salt Lake City northbound and ,Las Vegas southbound.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bryan,

So I take it that it's still an active branch, cause it doesn't seem to be all that well maintained from the satellite photographs???

Just a FYI, If I'm not mistaken isn't Eureka the County Seat of Juab County? If you're interested in finding out who owns/leases the land I've managed to dig up the PLSS (Public Land Survey System) description of that area (Section 23, Township 10 South, Range 3 West, Salt Lake Base & Meridian). So It shouldn't be too hard to locate ownership in the county plat books. Thus far I haven't found any on-line access to any digitized county records.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

My mom is talking to a friend of hers who is from Eureka. She's checking out all the specificis, but someone from California came in and was going to try and put in a theme park in the area. The train tracks were for a small ride-on train that he had planned. Whether he lost funding or it just didn't work out, the tracks are there still. She'll let us know the rest of the details soon. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Family, the key to most things. Oh yes congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter Alexis.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 12" Guage track???*

"Whether he lost funding or it just didn't work out, the tracks are there still." Still, they look used and fairly well maintained.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

thank SteveC hehe


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 12" Guage track???*

Its a private RR and belongs to a guy who is a member at the shortline RR in Farmington utah,he is an exccelent engine builder,i would not disclose the location because of vandalism! 
manfred Diel 

ps can't remember his name only know its a dutch name! http://www.sssrr.ssshortlineleasing.com/all-aboard.htm


----------



## Mark Allen (Sep 26, 2009)

I believe it's 7 1/2" gauge and not 12" but anything IS possible. I do alot of mine exploration in and around Eureka and I know the location of said railroad. It's huge, I estimate easily covering 150 to 200 acres. Two engine housees and multiple interconnecting loops. A couple of months back I saw a guy hauling a trailer with what appeared to be some 7 1/2" gauge cars on it and that put up the flags for me. Thats also why I suspect it's that gauge. I also liive about 2 miles from the Farmington site and have been there a couple of times and all I can say is the Eureka site is easily 8 to 10 times larger than Farmington. I also won't reveal it's location as well for fear of vandalism. Someone spent a decade or more putting all this together. It's also private property and is postes as such at the gates. That means no one should be entering and exploring... If any vandalism has happened then you could be the first one they seek out to ask.

Mark


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I took a photo my shoe (Size 14) and the track to see idea what guage that track. 









I'm no shoe salesman, but unless Bryan wears a size 14 boy's shoe, that's not 7.5" gauge. My size 8 1/2s are 12" long. 

Cool railway. Hopefully something can become of it. It'd be worth the drive. 

Later, 

K


----------

